# Tennis elbow ?? Help!



## GymGod (Apr 30, 2021)

I injured my arm last year and I’m guessing maybe it was tennis elbow? I heard a huge pop doing hammer curls one day and was out of commission for MONTHS. Well it finally healed but this year I did almost the same thing to the other arm but don’t have a specific moment to where anything was pulled or popped it just ended up really sore the next day and the pain got worse and went down to my forearm and even hurt when I moved my fingers. 

It’s gotten much better but I can still feel it’s no where near healed and it’s been 6months now. The pain is mostly in my elbow so to speak or right below into the very top of my forearm. I hate to keep taking it easy it really sucks and i want to start another cycle but don’t want it to get worse. I’ve tried tennis elbow bands and they don’t seem to work at all. Is there anything else I can do or take? Has anyone else gone through this?


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 30, 2021)

I had a severe case of tennis elbow about four years ago. Long story short, it was caused by a previous shoulder/back injury that never heeled properly. I would have never found this out without a doctor prescribing physical therapy. 

My advice is get to an orthopedist. It can be a long road to recovery with injuries like this. Don't make it longer by continuing to cause damage.


----------



## GymGod (Apr 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I had a severe case of tennis elbow about four years ago. Long story short, it was caused by a previous shoulder/back injury that never heeled properly. I would have never found this out without a doctor prescribing physical therapy.
> 
> My advice is get to an orthopedist. It can be a long road to recovery with injuries like this. Don't make it longer by continuing to cause damage.



very true, I always procrastinate and I need to go to therapy


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 30, 2021)

Fought it for months finally almost a week rest and prednisone made mine go away don’t recommend a cortisone shot that hurt like hell after for a few days and only masked the issue.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 30, 2021)

It’s your tendons. They need to strengthen up. For the immediate popping, use strips of athletic tape perpendicular to where you feel it strained. Do auxiliary exercises for your elbow; you can alternate semicircular rotation with supinated grip the start of 1/2 motion and back to original position. You can also get Nickles (5 lbs) and just fan inward or outward (depending on where strain is).


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 30, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fought it for months finally almost a week rest and prednisone made mine go away don’t recommend a cortisone shot that hurt like hell after for a few days and only masked the issue.



I second the recommendation against cortisone shots. I have had six rounds of shots in the shoulder/arm I've had issues with. Covered up the issue for two weeks at most.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 30, 2021)

Voodoo Floss... look it up and you can either make your own or buy some off EliteFTS, Rogue, etc.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 30, 2021)

Is the pain kind of to either side of the elbow or underneath? Does it hurt when you bring your arm up to your mouth like when you eat or drink something?


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 30, 2021)

Had it bad for about 4 months. Stopped doing arms and lessened weight on all other workouts. After 4 weeks of this it went away and have been fine for a year now.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 30, 2021)

Ever hear of Mark Rippetoe's cure using pin firing?


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 30, 2021)

If it's what I had a few months back the voodoo floss didn't do much for me but squeezing a tennis ball helped a bunch as well as forearm stretches with bending the hand back in both directions and holding.


----------



## GymGod (May 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s your tendons. They need to strengthen up. For the immediate popping, use strips of athletic tape perpendicular to where you feel it strained. Do auxiliary exercises for your elbow; you can alternate semicircular rotation with supinated grip the start of 1/2 motion and back to original position. You can also get Nickles (5 lbs) and just fan inward or outward (depending on where strain is).


 thank you! I’ll try this


----------



## GymGod (May 1, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Is the pain kind of to either side of the elbow or underneath? Does it hurt when you bring your arm up to your mouth like when you eat or drink something?


It used to but not as bad now. It hurts on the outside and oddly enough on the inside of upper forearm and also outside of the whole forearm 2/3 of the way down


----------



## GymGod (May 1, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> Ever hear of Mark Rippetoe's cure using pin firing?


Listening to the podcast now thanks


----------



## GymGod (May 1, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> If it's what I had a few months back the voodoo floss didn't do much for me but squeezing a tennis ball helped a bunch as well as forearm stretches with bending the hand back in both directions and holding.


Ya that felt like it helps sometimes but also wondering if it makes it worse


----------



## The Phoenix (May 1, 2021)

GymGod said:


> It used to but not as bad now. It hurts on the outside and oddly enough on the inside of upper forearm and also outside of the whole forearm 2/3 of the way down



I had the same symptoms and my trainer had me train auxiliaries for a couple weeks and it made a difference. He integrated the auxiliaries into some of our training. I pinpoint which ones they are as they are from having a death grip on the weight - it’s where I vent it all out.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 1, 2021)

GymGod said:


> Ya that felt like it helps sometimes but also wondering if it makes it worse



Flossing breaks up adhesions and causes more blood flow into the region which is always a good thing.  

You can certainly stretch b/c tendinitis in my experience is due to an imbalance.  Most people work their flexors and not their extensors enough and voila.... elbow pain is created.

Make sure you're also doing enough biceps curls.  Many of us, myself included, do ALOT of extension but not as much flexion... meaning you need to do more than just perform curls for the girls.  It's also important for joint and muscle health.

Here's another fix... take a 1gallon milk jug.  Drink the milk.  Take the jug and cut the top in a circle so you hand fit inside the jug.  Now don't cut it to wide.  Put sand in a 1/3 of the way up.  Push you hand (closed) in the sand.  Open your hand when youre at the bottom and lift up the jug. That's great PT for your extensors which could be the cause of your tendinitis.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 1, 2021)

I always post this link im threads about elbow pain. It fixed all my elbow issues by doing the stretch before lifting. And now I dont even need to do them anymore. 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/34580-One-Weird-Exercise-To-Fix-Elbow-Pain


----------



## Crom (May 1, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I had a severe case of tennis elbow about four years ago. Long story short, it was caused by a previous shoulder/back injury that never heeled properly. I would have never found this out without a doctor prescribing physical therapy.
> 
> My advice is get to an orthopedist. It can be a long road to recovery with injuries like this. Don't make it longer by continuing to cause damage.



 ^^^^ This. I tweaked my right shoulder benching. After that I noticed I was having pain in my elbow up around my forearm.  Hammer curls still suck. Every rep is painful. I ice the shoulder nightly, and roll the joint and muscles around my elbow with a lacrosse ball. It helps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 1, 2021)

I've had it twice and healed up from it twice so far. What worked for me was following my doctors instructions. He said the key to healing it was keeping the inflamation down as much as possible.

That meant avoiding any movements that irritated it (i had to take out some dumbell lifts in exchange for machines, barbells and cables).

The other part was reducing inflamation with advil (take any time it got really irritated), and using voltaren gel on it regularly (it's an over the  counter anti-inflamatory gel that will target the trouble spot so you don't have to take NSAID's constantly).

It hasn't come back for me in a while thank god!


----------



## GymGod (May 2, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I always post this link im threads about elbow pain. It fixed all my elbow issues by doing the stretch before lifting. And now I dont even need to do them anymore.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/34580-One-Weird-Exercise-To-Fix-Elbow-Pain


Wow! Thanks brother !


----------



## GymGod (May 24, 2021)

Those exercises worked amazing thank you guys! I feel great, I’ve been on HGH for the past two weeks, doing those exercises and making sure I don’t have a death grip when lifting and I’m like at 75/80% better already


----------



## The Phoenix (May 24, 2021)

GymGod said:


> Those exercises worked amazing thank you guys! I feel great, I’ve been on HGH for the past two weeks, doing those exercises and making sure I don’t have a death grip when lifting and I’m like at 75/80% better already



It’s the HGH that giving you the tendinitis. You need to work them out because they get the equivalent to shin splits when you are taking GH and it is causing your joints and ligament repair.


----------



## GymGod (May 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s the HGH that giving you the tendinitis. You need to work them out because they get the equivalent to shin splits when you are taking GH and it is causing your joints and ligament repair.



You saying the hgh is causing it or helping it I’m confused ? But it was getting better before the hgh and this is only the 3rd week on it


----------



## The Phoenix (May 25, 2021)

GymGod said:


> You saying the hgh is causing it or helping it I’m confused ? But it was getting better before the hgh and this is only the 3rd week on it



Actually both. You joints are being repaired and strengthened which is why a good stack accompanies an HGH cycle.


----------



## GymGod (May 25, 2021)

Makes sense


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 8, 2021)

First i saw an orthopedist.  She gave me an elbow brace that helped.  She also gave me a cortisone shot that helped.  
Plus i didn’t use that arm for six months.  
A lot of ppl nowadays are using BPC 157. 
I have used BPC157 but I can’t tell if it helps my other injuries or if I have bought snake oil.  
I have also heard about a painful procedure where that take the blood out then centrifuge it then reinfect it.


----------



## GymGod (Jun 8, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> First i saw an orthopedist.  She gave me an elbow brace that helped.  She also gave me a cortisone shot that helped.
> Plus i didn’t use that arm for six months.
> A lot of ppl nowadays are using BPC 157.
> I have used BPC157 but I can’t tell if it helps my other injuries or if I have bought snake oil.
> I have also heard about a painful procedure where that take the blood out then centrifuge it then reinfect it.



Ya I tried braces they never worked and I fact o think made it worse. Seemed only time helps so I can definitely agree after six months it would get better, my other arm took 4 months or more. I’ve heard of the bpc157 but surprisingly this cycle I’m on I feel great now, must be the HGH and those exercises a brother here posted


----------



## Mythos (Jun 9, 2021)

GymGod said:


> I injured my arm last year and I’m guessing maybe it was tennis elbow? I heard a huge pop doing hammer curls one day and was out of commission for MONTHS. Well it finally healed but this year I did almost the same thing to the other arm but don’t have a specific moment to where anything was pulled or popped it just ended up really sore the next day and the pain got worse and went down to my forearm and even hurt when I moved my fingers.
> 
> It’s gotten much better but I can still feel it’s no where near healed and it’s been 6months now. The pain is mostly in my elbow so to speak or right below into the very top of my forearm. I hate to keep taking it easy it really sucks and i want to start another cycle but don’t want it to get worse. I’ve tried tennis elbow bands and they don’t seem to work at all. Is there anything else I can do or take? Has anyone else gone through this?



Take it from somebody who has been incapacitated by golfer's elbow (very similar to tennis elbow), don't mess around with keeping compression on all the time. In the long run those only make the problem worse. The major issue with tendon injury is that tendons are not very vascular and it takes them forever to heal for that reason .. In fact the body has to produce new extra vessels in the tendon which later recede once the injury heals. I think that having compression on all the time might mess with this process. I got to a point where just to get through work I had so much compression on my elbow it looked like a cast and it just kept getting worse and worse until I finally got rid of it all. 

But.. Voodoo floss on the other hand, is incredible. Short periods of intense compression are way better than those damn bands they sell specifically for tennis elbow. I've tried those and everything else and nothing beats voodoo flossing.


----------



## GymGod (Jun 9, 2021)

Mythos said:


> Take it from somebody who has been incapacitated by golfer's elbow (very similar to tennis elbow), don't mess around with keeping compression on all the time. In the long run those only make the problem worse. The major issue with tendon injury is that tendons are not very vascular and it takes them forever to heal for that reason .. In fact the body has to produce new extra vessels in the tendon which later recede once the injury heals. I think that having compression on all the time might mess with this process. I got to a point where just to get through work I had so much compression on my elbow it looked like a cast and it just kept getting worse and worse until I finally got rid of it all.
> 
> But.. Voodoo floss on the other hand, is incredible. Short periods of intense compression are way better than those damn bands they sell specifically for tennis elbow. I've tried those and everything else and nothing beats voodoo flossing.



Thanks bro.  if you looked at my recent posts I’ve actually made a full recovery and the exercises that were recommended help tremendously and I’m sure becuase of the HGH as well


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Make sure you're also doing enough biceps curls.  Many of us, myself included, do ALOT of extension but not as much flexion... meaning you need to do more than just perform curls for the girls.  It's also important for joint and muscle health.


Can you talk about this some more?  

Every time I try to incorporate any sort of direct bicep work, even light, my tendinitis is out of control.


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 29, 2021)

I use bpc157 250mcgs 2x a day subq near elbow
Really helped ..I'm still doing that.. on my 4th vial.. and I no longer do. Hammer curls for now..


----------

